# [RAM] DDR4 3200 Mhz speed not working



## Provin915 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I've got an AsRock X570 Steel Legend mobo and a Ryzen 7 3700X CPU. I've updated the mobo but my RAM still runs at 2133 Mhz according to task manager.

If I enable XMP profile in the bios, the speed goes to 3200 Mhz (in bios and task manager) as it should. However, I get BSOD after a couple of minutes. For now, I've turned off the XMP profile.

I'm using Corsair Vengeance 16 GB 3200 Mhz. And yes they are in the correct slots.

Advice?


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 3, 2019)

At what voltage is it sitting at? try 1.4v for the ram if it isn't set to that.


----------



## damric (Nov 3, 2019)

Raise SOC (memory controller) voltage and dimm voltage.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 3, 2019)

bettwen 1.35 to 1.4 will do for a stable 3200


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 3, 2019)

Hynix chips?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Nov 3, 2019)

Seems like another set of corsair LPXs that don't work properly on AM4...

Set SoC voltage to 1.1v, use DRAM calculator to get some manual timings for reference, fiddle with the termination resistances...


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 4, 2019)

First thing to ask is if those sticks are on Asrock's QVL list of DRAM modules... but according to buildzoid's comments for the most Asrock's X570 board's QVL lists is not to be trusted.



Provin915 said:


> Advice?


Please provide more info about the actual BIOS/UEFI settings of the XMP profile, and the DRAM official specs. DRAM voltage, timings
And what about CPU SoC voltage and speed.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 10, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Hynix chips?


No they are Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO CMW16GX4M2C3200C16W



Zach_01 said:


> First thing to ask is if those sticks are on Asrock's QVL list of DRAM modules... but according to buildzoid's comments for the most Asrock's X570 board's QVL lists is not to be trusted.
> Please provide more info about the actual BIOS/UEFI settings of the XMP profile, and the DRAM official specs. DRAM voltage, timings
> And what about CPU SoC voltage and speed.



I checked on AsRock's site https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Steel Legend/index.asp#MemoryPR under QVL matisse and pinnacle bridge, but neither include my RAM.

So, I believe I bought the wrong set?


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 10, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> No they are Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO CMW16GX4M2C3200C16W



You misunderstand, I'm asking what the ic chips are. Corsair plus 16-18-18 generally equals hynix or micron dies. There are a lot of threads on this topic/issue. You'll need to raise the ddr voltage and possibly soc voltage as recommended by the above posters.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 10, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> At what voltage is it sitting at? try 1.4v for the ram if it isn't set to that.



I've put the XMP setting on XMP 2.0 profile and its automatic voltage is 1.350. On task manager it does say its running at 3200mhz. It is running stable for now.



potato580+ said:


> bettwen 1.35 to 1.4 will do for a stable 3200



Thanks, I've got it on 1.350. Isn't a higher voltage bad for the components?



GorbazTheDragon said:


> Seems like another set of corsair LPXs that don't work properly on AM4...
> 
> Set SoC voltage to 1.1v, use DRAM calculator to get some manual timings for reference, fiddle with the termination resistances...



If I put it on 1.100 my PC boots 3-4 times before it actually starts. And it still displays the RAM is running at 2133mhz. I've got it on 1.350 voltage now and it seems to be running alright.



thesmokingman said:


> You misunderstand, I'm asking what the ic chips are. Corsair plus 16-18-18 generally equals hynix or micron dies. There are a lot of threads on this topic/issue. You'll need to raise the ddr voltage and possibly soc voltage as recommended by the above posters.



Oh sorry man I'm not knowledgeable about RAM. Under my XMP 2.0 settings, it does say DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36 1.36V. I've got it running on 3200mhz now according to task manager and the voltage is 1.350. Which tests can I run for RAM?


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 10, 2019)

Could be... but as I said Asrosk's QVL is not to be trusted. You can try some things and may fix the issue.
Do you know the voltages of DRAM and CPUsoc like the others asked? when XMP is ON of course.

Can you take a screenshot of HWiNFO64 (sensors only mode) before the BSOD occure? Tones of info you will find in there about voltages, temps and a lot more...




You can dowload the Thaiphoon software to determine the DRAM ICs (the actual type/manufacturer of memory chips) Corsair is the module(ram stick) builder.
Just open, click READ, select 1 module...



You replied while typing...
Wait... You didnt set CPU SOC to 1.35V...???


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 10, 2019)

1.35 not really high rate, my stable setup is 1.33v tho, i used cheap klevv model(hynix chipset) and have no problem on daily use, setup memory try it 3.2ghz cl16, have not try higher volt, altho my motherboard have limited max 1.5, once testing push to limit 3.6ghz appears good in 1.38v, but becouse im not expert on this stuff, i wont mess it, i just follow random guide from internet and set it 3/3.2ghz for daily use


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 10, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Could be... but as I said Asrosk's QVL is not to be trusted. You can try some things and may fix the issue.
> Do you know the voltages of DRAM and CPUsoc like the others asked? when XMP is ON of course.
> 
> Can you take a screenshot of HWiNFO64 (sensors only mode) before the BSOD occure? Tones of info you will find in there about voltages, temps and a lot more...
> ...



Alright, so I used the HWiNFO64 in sensors mode and I used the Thaiphoon software. Apologies because I do not know where to look or what to look for.

I am pretty sure I put the DRAM voltage to 1.350. But I will restart now and check it along with the other settings.

I do have to say, it's on 3200mhz for 10-20 minutes now and I haven't had any crashes. Hopefully, I won't jinx myself.

I haven't run any RAM-intensive application or games yet though.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 10, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Alright, so I used the HWiNFO64 in sensors mode and I used the Thaiphoon software. Apologies because I do not know where to look or what to look for.
> 
> I am pretty sure I put the DRAM voltage to 1.350. But I will restart now and check it along with the other settings.
> 
> ...


run the game for half hour is easier way to check if its stable setup or not, hope it pass the test goodluck


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 10, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> run the game for half hour is easier way to check if its stable setup or not, hope it pass the test goodluck



Yes ofcourse that is the best benchmark for my RAM. It should work properly now I think because it's 3200mhz and PC boots up fine with no problems. Thank you!

I've got here my bios settings. What do you think?


----------



## Final_Fighter (Nov 10, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Yes ofcourse that is the best benchmark for my RAM. It should work properly now I think because it's 3200mhz and PC boots up fine with no problems. Thank you!
> 
> I've got here my bios settings. What do you think?



plug these setting into the ram and give it a try:


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 10, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Alright, so I used the HWiNFO64 in sensors mode and I used the Thaiphoon software. Apologies because I do not know where to look or what to look for.
> 
> I am pretty sure I put the DRAM voltage to 1.350. But I will restart now and check it along with the other settings.
> 
> ...


So you had to set DRAM voltage manually to 1.35V. The XMP profile should have done that automatically...

Anyway... you ICs are Samsung B-die like mine, one of the older high quality/performance chips by Samsung... but chips alone dont make all good. The DRAM modules are build upon a PCB, and have their own voltage controller and all that stuff that makes a memory module. It is common with Ryzen3000 that some modules dont pair good with this Gen of Ryzen. At least not at first, when all is auto.
The mainboard's build and BIOS/UEFI coding also is responsible for a lot of mishandles of memory.

And the CPU SOC voltage I already saw it from HWiNFO that is 1.08V(default) so its all good for now if you are stable.

A little info:
DDR4 can handle easily up to 1.45V without serious cooling and especially Samsung B-dies chips will not complain even at 1.5V as long as you keep them cool.
CPU SOC (CPU VDDCR_SOC in your BIOS) meaning "*S*ystem *O*n *C*hip" is the seperate chip inside the CPU package, the so called I/O chip/die that contains the CPU memory controller and a bunch of other stuff (PCIE controller, USB controller etc) Another name for SOC is the "UnCore" part of the CPU.
By default the SOC voltage is around 1.1V. It is known by now that some RAMs require the SOC voltage to be up to 1.2V to run stable. 1.35V is the max voltage for this and I would avoid passing the 1.25V point.

This is you CPU under the hood. (3600, 3600X, 3700X, 3800X)



The small chiplet/die is the 7nm 8Cores plus all cache memory L1/2/3.
The bigger is the 14nm SOC, or the I/O (Input/Output) chiplet/die, or the UnCore part of the CPU.

The Core chiplet communicates only with the I/O chiplet through a link know as Infinity Fabric
The I/O or SOC chiplet is linked to the whole other system (Chipset, directly to some PCI-E/m.2 slots, directly to RAM, directly to some USB ports, some SATA ports)
The chipset is linked to some other PCI-E/m.2 slots, some SATA ports, some USB ports

This is the 3900X, 3950X CPU


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 10, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Anyway... you ICs are Samsung B-die like mine, one of the older high quality/performance chips by Samsung... but chips alone dont make all good



Those are not good B-dies if in fact they are B-dies. You can tell right off the bat by the timings. B-dies run tight timings never mind the fact that those are running 16-18-18 at 3200. They should be running 14-14-14 if they were the good stuff. Yall should really avoid throwing B-die around on everything.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 10, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Those are not good B-dies if in fact they are B-dies. You can tell right off the bat by the timings. B-dies run tight timings never mind the fact that those are running 16-18-18 at 3200. They should be running 14-14-14 if they were the good stuff. Yall should really avoid throwing B-die around on everything.


Are we having the same ICs? Mine is the right one without thermal sensor


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 11, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> plug these setting into the ram and give it a try:
> View attachment 136113



Alright how do I do this? I have no experience with tinkering on RAM.



Zach_01 said:


> So you had to set DRAM voltage manually to 1.35V. The XMP profile should have done that automatically...
> 
> Anyway... you ICs are Samsung B-die like mine, one of the older high quality/performance chips by Samsung... but chips alone dont make all good. The DRAM modules are build upon a PCB, and have their own voltage controller and all that stuff that makes a memory module. It is common with Ryzen3000 that some modules dont pair good with this Gen of Ryzen. At least not at first, when all is auto.
> The mainboard's build and BIOS/UEFI coding also is responsible for a lot of mishandles of memory.
> ...



Yes, I believe the DRAM voltage went automatically on 1.35V.

Alright so, when I'm just on youtube etc the PC runs fine. However, I tested with some games and unfortunately I get crashes frequently.

I get crashes after 15 - 45 minutes of gameplay. I tested with Path of Exile / Plants vs Zombies / Team Fortress 2.

So this is the BSOD i get. It's about memory management. I will do some research about this topic now!


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 11, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Are we having the same ICs? Mine is the right one without thermal sensor
> 
> View attachment 136126



Look at the timings! Real B-dies, the stuff of legend that ppl throw around way too much do not have slow mismatched timings. That was my point.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 11, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Look at the timings! Real B-dies, the stuff of legend that ppl throw around way too much do not have slow mismatched timings. That was my point.


Ok but what is that then? If not B-dies. Just asking!
And please, the real question was... are we (me and Provin915) have the same dies?? ...whatever they may be. That Part number in red square, refers to the dies?




Provin915 said:


> Alright how do I do this? I have no experience with tinkering on RAM.
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe the DRAM voltage went automatically on 1.35V.
> ...


Its hard to find a solution based on BSOD description. Another crash probably will throw different one.
You can start from the easy (to do) parts.
The DRAM voltage (1.4V) see if anything changes... test it, and then with SOC voltage (1.15~1.2V)


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 11, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Ok but what is that then? If not B-dies. Just asking!
> And please, the real question was... are we (me and Provin915) have the same dies?? ...whatever they may be. That Part number in red square, refers to the dies?
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, so I have been googling around and found perhaps an issue. I checked my device manager and it seems I have some trouble with PCI Device/Encryption. I have no idea which drivers I need for this. I tried installing them automatically, but that does not work. They all have the same status: ''_the drivers for this device are not installed (*code 28*)_''.

The events log gives me the following: _''Device PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1486&SUBSYS_14861022&REV_00\4&1fde7688&0&0141 requires further installation''._

I checked the event viewer and then administrative events and I do see a lot of warnings and errors. I found a memory dmp as well and have opened it. From this point on I have no idea what to do. Should I just remove all my drivers and reinstall? Or should I uninstall the PCI drivers from device manager? I've got no clue as to what they are.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 11, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Alright, so I have been googling around and found perhaps an issue. I checked my device manager and it seems I have some trouble with PCI Device/Encryption. I have no idea which drivers I need for this. I tried installing them automatically, but that does not work. They all have the same status: ''_the drivers for this device are not installed (*code 28*)_''.
> 
> The events log gives me the following: _''Device PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1486&SUBSYS_14861022&REV_00\4&1fde7688&0&0141 requires further installation''._
> 
> I checked the event viewer and then administrative events and I do see a lot of warnings and errors. I found a memory dmp as well and have opened it. From this point on I have no idea what to do. Should I just remove all my drivers and reinstall? Or should I uninstall the PCI drivers from device manager? I've got no clue as to what they are.



That should be the AMD PSP 11.0 Device Driver. Download the latest chipset drivers from AMD's website and install them.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Nov 11, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Alright how do I do this? I have no experience with tinkering on RAM.




go into this menu and plug the numbers in.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 11, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> That should be the AMD PSP 11.0 Device Driver. Download the latest chipset drivers from AMD's website and install them.



Dude! Thanks man I was looking so much that I just completely forgot when I made my new build I did not install AMD drivers. 

I had only installed GPU drivers and just started gaming. I've kept my XMP profile on and its running at 3200mhz again. I will test some games tonight again to test its stability.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 11, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> That should be the AMD PSP 11.0 Device Driver. Download the latest chipset drivers from AMD's website and install them.



They should also be in the C:/AMD directory.  I am not at my PC at the moment to see which specifically.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 11, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Ok but what is that then? If not B-dies. Just asking!
> And please, the real question was... are we (me and Provin915) have the same dies?? ...whatever they may be. That Part number in red square, refers to the dies?



The ic's can be from Samsung, but they are not the highest binned dies. The highest binned dies are considered B-dies and run the tightest timings. Dies can vary a/b/c/d etc. Dunno why the best are called "B" considering the alphabet...

Also, try checking out system information viewer (siv), its pulls a ton more useful info.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 11, 2019)

I reinstalled all my drivers and somehow I am geting frequent crashes on Mozilla Firefox. Before I never had these issues. When I turn off XMP 2.0, my RAM reverts back to 2133mhz and I have no problems with browsing and gaming. Whenever I turn XMP 2.0 on the crashes start. The voltage is set at 1.35V, but under the H/W monitor in BIOS the voltage jumps from 1.36 to 1.38 sometimes.

I read in another post, I can turn on XMP 2.0 and downgrade the speed until its stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Certain speed need certain voltages


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 11, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> I reinstalled all my drivers and somehow I am geting frequent crashes on Mozilla Firefox. Before I never had these issues. When I turn off XMP 2.0, my RAM reverts back to 2133mhz and I have no problems with browsing and gaming. Whenever I turn XMP 2.0 on the crashes start. The voltage is set at 1.35V, but under the H/W monitor in BIOS the voltage jumps from 1.36 to 1.38 sometimes.
> 
> I read in another post, I can turn on XMP 2.0 and downgrade the speed until its stable.



I'm not you but if I were, I'd return that memory and get some real b-dies and not ever worry about settings again.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 11, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> I reinstalled all my drivers and somehow I am geting frequent crashes on Mozilla Firefox. Before I never had these issues. When I turn off XMP 2.0, my RAM reverts back to 2133mhz and I have no problems with browsing and gaming. Whenever I turn XMP 2.0 on the crashes start. The voltage is set at 1.35V, but under the H/W monitor in BIOS the voltage jumps from 1.36 to 1.38 sometimes.
> 
> I read in another post, I can turn on XMP 2.0 and downgrade the speed until its stable.



Can you post cpu-z memory and SPD tabs while running the system set all defaults please?


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 11, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> I'm not you but if I were, I'd return that memory and get some real b-dies and not ever worry about settings again.



Hmmm, that's always an option I guess. I have this beautiful white build with RGB and the Corsair's white RGB set just fits in so perfectly . But thanks for your advice.



ShrimpBrime said:


> Can you post cpu-z memory and SPD tabs while running the system set all defaults please?



I've enclosed both screenshots with my current settings (XMP profile on).

I was testing some games and this time I got a different BSOD. I've got a *PFN_LIST_CORRUPT* now. 

-System scan sfc /scannow did not give any issues;
-Antivirus does not give issues (windows defender);
-Disabled microsoft onedrive;
-Don't have weird programs installled;
-Windows 10 pro 1903 newest updates installed;
-Updated all possible drivers;
-Gonna do hard disk scan (chkdsk /f).


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 11, 2019)

Well yea, I know it's a bit of restarting, but I need the default cpu-z memory tab right next to the SPD tab.

Betting the board doesn't like that memory. I'm curious which JDEC it posts with.

I mean 1066 at Cas 22 or 23 or 24 seems like very wild figures to me.

Got me some real cheap Corsair Hynix in the sig down there. I'm running Cas 12-15-15-32-70 2T. 1500+mhz 1.410v

You my friend get to go on a tweaking spree if 3200 isn't stable at 1.4000v.
EDIT:
Gotta add in the "proof" I'm doing this with Hynix Ram. It's just no good over this frequency lol.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 11, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hmmm, that's always an option I guess. I have this beautiful white build with RGB and the Corsair's white RGB set just fits in so perfectly . But thanks for your advice.



In the US, Newegg has your white RGB Pros on sale for $93usd. Real bonafide B-dies like the G.Skill F4-3200C15D-16GTZSW, which run timings of 14-14-14-34 which are roughly $30usd more at regular price. Is that $30usd worth the trouble you've been suffering thru? That's how I see it. What's my time and heartache worth?









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17Q-64GTZ - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17Q-64GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 11, 2019)

My samsung 3600 sticks are 1800mhz 16-16-16-36-52 1.35v......

What defines "real" B-die memory?? lol. Really I'm asking, I don't really know.
I do know that different dates might have better samples, see this a lot in past processors.
Generally that hardware gets binned higher after testing, IE 4200mhz "real" B-die, just more capable? 

Meh, he's just gotta tweak the memory up a bit and set a profile in the bios.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 11, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> My samsung 3600 sticks are 1800mhz 16-16-16-36-52 1.35v......
> 
> What defines "real" B-die memory?? lol. Really I'm asking, I don't really know.
> I do know that different dates might have better samples, see this a lot in past processors.
> ...



The tight timings and they are matched. You have real ones. For ex. at 3200 they'd run 14-14-14-34 at 1T cmd rate. At 3600 they'd run 16-16-16-35 at 1T cmd rate. I actually have two sets of even higher binned B-dies that run 3600 15-15-15 at 1T.

You can tell off the bat by the timings.

And that's just the thing. You SHOULDN'T have to go thru this amount of tweaking when the maker advertises that it is compatible and on the QVL list. That's just false advertisement imo. Maybe its not worth it to some, shrugs. I make more than the difference in cost an hour so if I'm wasting hours tweaking this jacked ram to work, I'm losing money. hehe


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 11, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> The tight timings and they are matched. You have real ones. For ex. at 3200 they'd run 14-14-14-34 at 1T cmd rate. At 3600 they'd run 16-16-16-35 at 1T cmd rate. I actually have two sets of even higher binned B-dies that run 3600 15-15-15 at 1T.
> 
> You can tell off the bat by the timings.



I have another set of 4277 samsung sticks that are A1s. They clock 14-14-14 4000mhz 1.60v on 8700K all day. Cas 12 is shakey, Cas 13 is bench-able.
However these same sticks in my Ryzen setup do very different things lol. It's more a board and IMC limitation than it is with the memory itself.

Cas 22 at 1066 is way crazy. I'm willing to bet the board just doesn't like the memory at all. B-die or not. That's irrelevant.

He's going to tweak it the best he can. Be better at 3000mhz Cas 12 to 14 than 3200mhz Cas 16 or greater. 
@ 3200mhz He could shoot for more voltage, or loosen Cas see if it helps. Perhaps try 2T command rate.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 11, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> I have another set of 4277 samsung sticks that are A1s. They clock 14-14-14 4000mhz 1.60v on 8700K all day. Cas 12 is shakey, Cas 13 is bench-able.
> However these same sticks in my Ryzen setup do very different things lol. It's more a board and IMC limitation than it is with the memory itself.
> 
> Cas 22 at 1066 is way crazy. I'm willing to bet the board just doesn't like the memory at all. B-die or not. That's irrelevant.
> ...



If it is IMC/board then the latencies whould not matter. However the reality is that something is different between the tight timing ram and the loose ones. The sticks I have are all from my Intel builds. Was running B-dies before I even cared to know what B-dies were because I shopped for latencies not labels. When I dropped these Gskills into my Ryzen, they just worked. I did not have to jack around with anything, set docp and off it went.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 11, 2019)

I just finished the windows memory diagnostics test and it clearly says hardware problems detected. Everything works fine, all components are properly in their places all the cables etc. Perhaps I need to reinstall the RAM again?



ShrimpBrime said:


> Well yea, I know it's a bit of restarting, but I need the default cpu-z memory tab right next to the SPD tab.
> 
> Betting the board doesn't like that memory. I'm curious which JDEC it posts with.
> 
> ...



Sorry I have no experience with this RAM stuff. I honestly have little clue of what you're saying at the moment. How do I get the default cpuz memory tab? Do I need to go into BIOS and undo XMP?



thesmokingman said:


> In the US, Newegg has your white RGB Pros on sale for $93usd. Real bonafide B-dies like the G.Skill F4-3200C15D-16GTZSW, which run timings of 14-14-14-34 which are roughly $30usd more at regular price. Is that $30usd worth the trouble you've been suffering thru? That's how I see it. What's my time and heartache worth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The money is not the issue for me honestly. I just like the aesthetics of the product and thought it was reliable. In all honesty, I can just turn off the XMP and let it run at 2133mhz; I don't see much difference, but I just have this feeling that it should work appropriately, you know?



ShrimpBrime said:


> My samsung 3600 sticks are 1800mhz 16-16-16-36-52 1.35v......
> 
> What defines "real" B-die memory?? lol. Really I'm asking, I don't really know.
> I do know that different dates might have better samples, see this a lot in past processors.
> ...



Alright, so how does the tweaking go in BIOS? I have never done something like this, so I want to properly follow a guide. I don't know much about RAM settings and such. Thank you for your patience though!


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 11, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> I just finished the windows memory diagnostics test and it clearly says hardware problems detected. Everything works fine, all components are properly in their places all the cables etc. Perhaps I need to reinstall the RAM again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its only difficult at first. 

But you might be stuck at a lower speed, 3200mhz should be running where you have it but....

Questions.

Do want to try and stabilize 3200mhz 
Or 
Do you want to try a lower speed and better timings.

Its a forum we got time lol


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 11, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> The money is not the issue for me honestly. I just like the aesthetics of the product and thought it was reliable. In all honesty, I can just turn off the XMP and let it run at 2133mhz; I don't see much difference, but I just have this feeling that it should work appropriately, you know?



You will see a difference at 2133.  

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-zen-2-memory-performance-scaling-benchmark/

However, it does not mean that the memory is bad.  It could very well be the CPU. If it was me, I would by some cheap ram and see if I could get it to run at the stated speed  if I didn't have a friend I could swap with.  Something like this: https://www.newegg.com/oloy-16gb-28...BMzsh6SHGDXyWIoPAAhoCuOMQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 12, 2019)

Why would you buy cheap ram to test with? If yer going to buy more ram to test with get the faster stuff. W/o spelling it out the ram he has are the cheaper stuff. The high latency mismatched timings are the lower binned chips. I see no sense in buying more low binned memory only to find that neither work. Get the fast stuff so you have two different levels of binned chips to compare.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Its only difficult at first.
> 
> But you might be stuck at a lower speed, 3200mhz should be running where you have it but....
> 
> ...



*I want to get it stabilised at 3200mhz.*

I have been playing TF2 for over 60 minutes now and it seems to be running stable. I haven't changed anything yet. Normally, it would have crashed already, though 30 minutes is still low. Haven't tested other games.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok then you start by manually running 1.4v instead of 1.35v and test the stability. This would be the quickest possible way without having to mess with timings.

1.4v will be fine. Its only .05v over Docp rating and wont hurt your memory.

The second easiest way with the above if it doesnt work there, is to change the command rate from 1T to 2T. You will have to go into memory timings and set this manually. Everything else leave on auto. Look for CR or command rate in the timings menu.

These would be the the first things to try. You can do both meaning if the little extra voltage doesn't do it, then try 2T CR at 1.40v

If you're gaming 30 minutes, it's gotta be close to stable.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Ok then you start by manually running 1.4v instead of 1.35v and test the stability. This would be the quickest possible way without having to mess with timings.
> 
> 1.4v will be fine. Its only .05v over Docp rating and wont hurt your memory.
> 
> ...



Hmm I jinxed myself. I started Path of Exile and after 15 minutes I got a BSOD; memory management again! 

Alright, so for now I've put the voltage to 1.4V. How do I test stability? Memtest?

I assume the second way is to go into the BIOS right? Where exactly can I find those information? Under DRAM? 

It's 2AM right now, I'll get some good sleep and try again tomorrow. Thanks for your help and patience bro!


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 12, 2019)

memtest or aida64 memory stress test in windows.

Memory is really tricky to stress test since it can feign stability for a LOOONG time before deciding to go 'nope.'

So i usually a few hours stress test in AIDA then play games, and leave the machine on for two weeks (once I decide i want to stability test it).  A long time in windows also has a tendency to show instability even if memtest doesn't.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 12, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hmmm, that's always an option I guess. I have this beautiful white build with RGB and the Corsair's white RGB set just fits in so perfectly . But thanks for your advice.


Not RGB, but white modules








						Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 | Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3200MHz • Module: 2x 8GB • JEDEC: PC4-25600U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.eu


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi mate,

I had a very similar issue, it went away totally when I changed the GPU. Do you have the latest GPU drivers?


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 12, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> memtest or aida64 memory stress test in windows.
> 
> Memory is really tricky to stress test since it can feign stability for a LOOONG time before deciding to go 'nope.'
> 
> ...



Hmmm alright, thank you for the suggestion. I will try out the memtest and post results.



TheLostSwede said:


> Not RGB, but white modules
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, but I really want to keep my RGB set complete 



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I had a very similar issue, it went away totally when I changed the GPU. Do you have the latest GPU drivers?



I initially had a Gigabyte 5700 XT OC but I swapped it out for a Sapphire 5700 XT Nitro+. I have no issues and the most recent drivers installed.

I did a memory diagnostics test again and this time I got received a message after the restart. Does this mean I have a faulty set of RAM or perhaps I didn't install it correctly? Also, running on 1.4V with XMP enabled. The thing is, if I just turn off XMP all the problems go away, however my RAM speed is clocked at 2133mhz then.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 13, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hmmm alright, thank you for the suggestion. I will try out the memtest and post results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds like you need to rma them if you still can.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 13, 2019)

Again, as people are trying to explain to you, this might simply be a compatibility issue.
You really don't want to run your RAM at 2133MHz with a Ryzen, it's going to bottleneck your system.
Ideally, you should be somewhere between 3600-3800MHz, depending on what your CPU can do.
Even 3200MHz is a tad on the slow side, even though it's what AMD suggests as the highest "non overclocked" speed.

Just return the RAM and find something else, as your board maker clearly hasn't implemented support for the RAM you have.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Again, as people are trying to explain to you, this might simply be a compatibility issue.
> You really don't want to run your RAM at 2133MHz with a Ryzen, it's going to bottleneck your system.
> Ideally, you should be somewhere between 3600-3800MHz, depending on what your CPU can do.
> Even 3200MHz is a tad on the slow side, even though it's what AMD suggests as the highest "non overclocked" speed.
> ...



I agree, me and @TheLostSwede  both have the Patriot Viper Steel 3600mhz and they are quite good and cheap. Use the Ryzen Mem calculator that you can download from the website and we can even help you set the settings.

The only downside that the Ryzen setups have is that you need to input the RAM config manually in the BIOS to get the best performance and stability. This is not too difficult but I would understand the frustration of not being able to just enable the XMP and be done.

Try and disable the Hardware Acceleration on Firefox and Discord (if you use it). Changing the 5700XT to 2070 Super and the RAM to Patriot solved my issues which were very similar to yours.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Again, as people are trying to explain to you, this might simply be a compatibility issue.
> You really don't want to run your RAM at 2133MHz with a Ryzen, it's going to bottleneck your system.
> Ideally, you should be somewhere between 3600-3800MHz, depending on what your CPU can do.
> Even 3200MHz is a tad on the slow side, even though it's what AMD suggests as the highest "non overclocked" speed.
> ...



Hmmm I see, I haven't done anything with my CPU yet just running on stock, but I guess I need to get faster RAM then. I will take this into consideration mate thanks!



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I agree, me and @TheLostSwede  both have the Patriot Viper Steel 3600mhz and they are quite good and cheap. Use the Ryzen Mem calculator that you can download from the website and we can even help you set the settings.
> 
> The only downside that the Ryzen setups have is that you need to input the RAM config manually in the BIOS to get the best performance and stability. This is not too difficult but I would understand the frustration of not being able to just enable the XMP and be done.
> 
> Try and disable the Hardware Acceleration on Firefox and Discord (if you use it). Changing the 5700XT to 2070 Super and the RAM to Patriot solved my issues which were very similar to yours.



Yea I hoped it would be plug n play and I have no experience with fiddling with RAM settings in the BIOS. Unfortunately, the hardware acceleration does nothing for me. Also, I don't think I will swap to the 2070S (performance per buck story).

So, now that I will replace my set what do I look for? Normally, I just look at speed and size (GB's) and a bit of aesthetics. Now, I see there is cas latency and all that good stuff I know nothing about.

What do you guys think of *








						F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

G.SKILL




					www.gskill.com
				



* My budget is around 100 EUR and I just want 16 GB with 3600+ speed as suggested.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 13, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hmmm I see, I haven't done anything with my CPU yet just running on stock, but I guess I need to get faster RAM then. I will take this into consideration mate thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verify your motherboard qvl, if they're listed go for it.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 13, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hmmm I see, I haven't done anything with my CPU yet just running on stock, but I guess I need to get faster RAM then. I will take this into consideration mate thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the best choice I think for the RAM


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 13, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hmmm I see, I haven't done anything with my CPU yet just running on stock, but I guess I need to get faster RAM then. I will take this into consideration mate thanks!



Need, no, but it's a huge difference between 2133MHz and 3200MHz, whereas there's a smaller difference going faster. However, ideally, you want to run the memory controller and Infinity Fabric at half the memory speed for the best performance once you hit 3600MHz+, as this tends to get you a performance boost.
Note that most RAM tends to have a certain level of "flexibility" when it comes to clock speeds, for example, my modules are sold as 3600MHz, but they operate just fine at 3800MHz with a minor Voltage increase. That said, I also run them at slightly tighter timings as well. Obviously YMMV depending on the RAM and there's no guarantee how much faster they'll run, but most high-end modules tend to be able to overclock by 100-200MHz at the very least.

The G.Skill modules should be fine, it seems to be what a lot of people are using with their Ryzen rigs, although I'm not sure if it's worth paying extra for the Neo's with Ryzen 3000. Then again, as some people have pointed out, maybe check the QVL.

Personally I don't use RAM that's on the QVL, but it's possible I've just been lucky. That said, my previous system had a lot of issues with the Corsair LPX modules I had and I couldn't get them running at the rated 3200MHz clocks on this rig either. They were using older Hynix E-dies though, which are apparently not a good match with Ryzen in general.

This might get you a bit of an idea what different speeds can do and it doesn't start as low as 2133MHz...








						Ryzen 3000 Memory Benchmark & Best RAM for Ryzen (fClock, uClock, & mClock)
					

Memory speed on Ryzen has always been a hot subject, with AMD’s 1000 and 2000 series CPUs responding favorably to fast memory while at the same time having difficulty getting past 3200MHz in Gen1. The new Ryzen 3000 chips officially support memory speeds up to 3200MHz and can reliably run kits...




					www.gamersnexus.net


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 13, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Verify your motherboard qvl, if they're listed go for it.



Alright, so I've checked under memory QVL (matisse) and I see the G.Skill 3600mhz 8/16GB in there. The white set of G.Skill DDR4 RAM is called *G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3600C18D-16GTZN*, but I can't find that one in the list. However, *G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3600C16D-16GTZR *is on the list, but it's the black version. I assume there is no diference between the white and the black version?



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> That is the best choice I think for the RAM



Thanks, I think the G.Skill series should be sufficient for my build.



TheLostSwede said:


> Need, no, but it's a huge difference between 2133MHz and 3200MHz, whereas there's a smaller difference going faster. However, ideally, you want to run the memory controller and Infinity Fabric at half the memory speed for the best performance once you hit 3600MHz+, as this tends to get you a performance boost.
> Note that most RAM tends to have a certain level of "flexibility" when it comes to clock speeds, for example, my modules are sold as 3600MHz, but they operate just fine at 3800MHz with a minor Voltage increase. That said, I also run them at slightly tighter timings as well. Obviously YMMV depending on the RAM and there's no guarantee how much faster they'll run, but most high-end modules tend to be able to overclock by 100-200MHz at the very least.
> 
> The G.Skill modules should be fine, it seems to be what a lot of people are using with their Ryzen rigs, although I'm not sure if it's worth paying extra for the Neo's with Ryzen 3000. Then again, as some people have pointed out, maybe check the QVL.
> ...



*For anyone who isn’t interested in manually tightening timings and adjusting voltages, a 3600MHz XMP kit like this one or a high-quality 3200MHz kit is the obvious choice. *According to GamerNexus, a 3600mhz kit like the G.Skill Trident Z NEO is fine I guess. I don't want to do anything in settings for the RAM. If the RAM runs at 3600mhz stable during games and streaming then I'm good.


I found 2 G.Skill Trident Z NEO sets.

Option 1: CAS 16 // true latency 8,89ns
Option 2: CAS 18 // true latency 10,00 ns (extra information on the retail site - optimised for AMD Ryzen 3000 and AMD X570 18-22-22-42)

So, option 2 guys? The price is nearly identical.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Verify your motherboard qvl, if they're listed go for it.


Pretty much worthless for AsRock... You cant trust it. A lot modules not in QVL works fine and a lot that are in there dont work.
Its turns out that are copy/paste lists. There is more chance to find what works on DRAM vendor than AsRock.









						RAM Configurator - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Find compatible memory kits for your motherboard. Just select the motherboard from the dropdown list and click on Search for a list of compatible G.SKILL memory kits.




					www.gskill.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 13, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> *For anyone who isn’t interested in manually tightening timings and adjusting voltages, a 3600MHz XMP kit like this one or a high-quality 3200MHz kit is the obvious choice. *According to GamerNexus, a 3600mhz kit like the G.Skill Trident Z NEO is fine I guess. I don't want to do anything in settings for the RAM. If the RAM runs at 3600mhz stable during games and streaming then I'm good.


That's sort of the problem with AMD boards, XMP is an Intel thing and it's not guaranteed to work on AMD boards.
It seems to work in 70-80% of cases, but no-one can promise you it'll work.
Also, changing the settings is pretty straight forward these days.



Provin915 said:


> I found 2 G.Skill Trident Z NEO sets.
> 
> Option 1: CAS 16 // true latency 8,89ns
> Option 2: CAS 18 // true latency 10,00 ns (extra information on the retail site - optimised for AMD Ryzen 3000 and AMD X570 18-22-22-42)
> ...



Option 1 is much better, CAS 16 is significantly better than CAS 18 and the rest of the timings for the second set is terrible.
I run 16-19-16-19-36, which at least some people here think is slow...
It might not seem like much, but it makes a big difference. "Fancy" RAM these days is CAS 14.
Also, ideally get single sided modules, they tend to have better compatibility across all platforms.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 13, 2019)

I have Neos in my build and they work fine with my 3900x.  It was the 32gb 3600 cl16 set.  They appear to be Hynix CJR.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 13, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Pretty much worthless for AsRock... You cant trust it. A lot modules not in QVL works fine and a lot that are in there dont work.
> Its turns out that are copy/paste lists. There is more chance to find what works on DRAM vendor than AsRock.
> 
> 
> ...



Aight, I checked the G.Skill configurator and I found that Trident Z Neo F4-3200C16D-16GTZN is compatible.



TheLostSwede said:


> That's sort of the problem with AMD boards, XMP is an Intel thing and it's not guaranteed to work on AMD boards.
> It seems to work in 70-80% of cases, but no-one can promise you it'll work.
> Also, changing the settings is pretty straight forward these days.
> 
> ...



Ah I didn't know that XMP is an Intel thing 

My previous build was Intel oriented and the XMP worked perfectly fine, so it might be interfer with my AMD-based build this time. 

Basically, I have the choice between 3600mhz (cas18) and 3200mhz (cas16). Should I still get the 3200mhz?



moproblems99 said:


> I have Neos in my build and they work fine with my 3900x.  It was the 32gb 3600 cl16 set.  They appear to be Hynix CJR.



Thanks for your input man. I have to decide between 2 products.

G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3600C18D-16GTZN - 16 GB - CAS 18 - *3600mhz *(18-22-22-42)

or

G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3200C16D-16GTZN - 16 GB - CAS 16 - *3200mhz *(16-18-18-38)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 13, 2019)

This might give you some further food for though.








						AMD Zen 2 Memory Performance Scaling with Ryzen 9 3900X
					

We take a close look at memory scaling on AMD's new Zen 2 Ryzen 3900X, testing both application and gaming performance at seven different memory speed and timing combinations ranging from 2400 MHz all the way up to 4000 MHz.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




What to get, depends on what you're going to use your PC for.
I'd say the 3600 kit, as often higher clocks gives you better performance and there's a chance you can tune those timings a bit.

Seriously, you should consider doing a little bit of manual tuning, it's really not very hard for the key 6-7 settings that matter.
If the memory calculator seems overwhelming, keep in mind that most of those settings are fine on auto. Beyond the ones listed in the memory specs, the only other setting that really matters when it comes to performance is Trfc. Obviously setting the correct Voltage matters as well. Pretty much everything else can be left on auto.

I should add that it seems like AMD's memory controller, at least from what I have seen based on user reports, can handle tighter latencies than Intel's equivalent. However, it also seems that uneven CAS latencies aren't popular with AMD's memory controller.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> This might give you some further food for though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mostly play games (1440p) and sometimes stream, therefore I don't think I need ultra fast RAM. 3200mhz seems the suitable option for me. I never done manual tuning for RAM; I'm willing to learn and try it out.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 13, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> I mostly play games (1440p) and sometimes stream, therefore I don't think I need ultra fast RAM. 3200mhz seems the suitable option for me. I never done manual tuning for RAM; I'm willing to learn and try it out.


Did you read any of the links I sent? In all of those, 3600MHz RAM comes out on top of 3200MHz RAM.
Neither is ultrafast, you have to go over 4000MHz to talk ultrafast these days. I mean, some companies are even peddling super expensive 5000MHz+ RAM these days, but that's just silly.
It's also no real point going over 3800MHz on AMD, as then the Infinity Fabric drops down to 2:1 ratio, which means everything that goes through that bus runs slower. 
With 3800MHz memory, the IF runs at 1900MHz, but go to 4000MHz and it drops to 1000MHz, which is not what you want.

Throw up a couple of screenshots of the memory settings in your UEFI and I'm sure someone here can help you.
These days, if you plug in a USB drive to a port on your board (or case) you can normally grab screenshots in the UEFI by pressing F12 or something similar.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did you read any of the links I sent? In all of those, 3600MHz RAM comes out on top of 3200MHz RAM.
> Neither is ultrafast, you have to go over 4000MHz to talk ultrafast these days. I mean, some companies are even peddling super expensive 5000MHz+ RAM these days, but that's just silly.
> It's also no real point going over 3800MHz on AMD, as then the Infinity Fabric drops down to 2:1 ratio, which means everything that goes through that bus runs slower.
> With 3800MHz memory, the IF runs at 1900MHz, but go to 4000MHz and it drops to 1000MHz, which is not what you want.
> ...



Ah yea my bad. I meant when I originally build my PC i thought 3200mhz was fine. Alright the 3600mhz RAM is thus the sweet spot for me. 

I assume I should post the memory settings after I got new RAM. Thank you for your help man! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 13, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Ah yea my bad. I meant when I originally build my PC i thought 3200mhz was fine. Alright the 3600mhz RAM is thus the sweet spot for me.
> 
> I assume I should post the memory settings after I got new RAM. Thank you for your help man! Greatly appreciated.


You can try XMP to start with, it will either work, or it won't. Obviously it doesn't with your current memory.
But yeah, run the DRAM Calculator and then throw up some screenshots of that and the UEFI and we'll help you figure out what goes where.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 13, 2019)

...and to get some info about how the whole memory subsystem of Ryzen3000 is implemented this is pretty much the best you can find


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You can try XMP to start with, it will either work, or it won't. Obviously it doesn't with your current memory.
> But yeah, run the DRAM Calculator and then throw up some screenshots of that and the UEFI and we'll help you figure out what goes where.



Cool, I've ordered the new RAM and they will come in tomorrow so I can test it out right away. I opted for the 3600mhz CAS 18.



Zach_01 said:


> ...and to get some info about how the whole memory subsystem of Ryzen3000 is implemented this is pretty much the best you can find



Thanks man, it sounds difficult but interesting. I will definitely check it out!


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Thanks man, it sounds difficult but interesting. I will definitely check it out!


Its really not. You are just new to this terminology.
Give a read again to post #17 and then watch the video.
You dont have to memorize anything. Its just to give you an idea of how things are connected. What are the relative speeds (ratio) of all components.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 14, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You can try XMP to start with, it will either work, or it won't. Obviously it doesn't with your current memory.
> But yeah, run the DRAM Calculator and then throw up some screenshots of that and the UEFI and we'll help you figure out what goes where.



Hey man. I just installed the G.Skill modules and they are looking great! I did a memory diagnostics test on Windows and this time I had no hardware problems. I've changed the XMP settings on and its running at 3600mhz and 1.35V.

I installed DRAM calculator, but I've got no idea what to do. I ran an easy test on membench and I don't know if the result is good or bad. Got any advice on this? Also, I've got memtest. How should I proceed?


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 14, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hey man. I just installed the G.Skill modules and they are looking great! I did a memory diagnostics test on Windows and this time I had no hardware problems. I've changed the XMP settings on and its running at 3600mhz and 1.35V.
> 
> I installed DRAM calculator, but I've got no idea what to do. I ran an easy test on membench and I don't know if the result is good or bad. Got any advice on this? Also, I've got memtest. How should I proceed?



If you don't care about eeking every last bit out then just set xmp and make sure fclck/if frequency is set to half of mem speed.  If ram is 3600 then set infinity fabric to 1800 and call it day.

Once you hit 3600 1:1 then you are talking about 1-2% by fiddling any further.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 14, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> If you don't care about eeking every last bit out then just set xmp and make sure fclck/if frequency is set to half of mem speed.  If ram is 3600 then set infinity fabric to 1800 and call it day.
> 
> Once you hit 3600 1:1 then you are talking about 1-2% by fiddling any further.



If it runs stable at 3600mhz then I'm fine with it. Alright where can I find the infinity fabric? Is that in BIOS?


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 14, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> If it runs stable at 3600mhz then I'm fine with it. Alright where can I find the infinity fabric? Is that in BIOS?



You don't have to change it as 3600mhz auto sets the fabric to ideal ratio.  You can check it with any diagnostics app or ryzen master.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 15, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hey man. I just installed the G.Skill modules and they are looking great! I did a memory diagnostics test on Windows and this time I had no hardware problems. I've changed the XMP settings on and its running at 3600mhz and 1.35V.
> 
> I installed DRAM calculator, but I've got no idea what to do. I ran an easy test on membench and I don't know if the result is good or bad. Got any advice on this? Also, I've got memtest. How should I proceed?



Not sure what you're trying to accomplish by using Windows hardware diagnostics. As people have suggested, get memtest86. Put it on a USB and boot from it into Memtest. Run it continuous for anywhere between 4-8 rounds of testing. Go take a shower, watch some TV, go make yourself some food. Come back and if it's all in the clear, you're golden.

Make sure your XMP is stable at 3600/16 through Memtest before you start going off and using the calculator to tweak your timings.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 15, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> You don't have to change it as 3600mhz auto sets the fabric to ideal ratio.  You can check it with any diagnostics app or ryzen master.



Ah yes ofcourse, it was set automatically. I will double check the BIOS to see if everything is correct. Thanks!



tabascosauz said:


> Not sure what you're trying to accomplish by using Windows hardware diagnostics. As people have suggested, get memtest86. Put it on a USB and boot from it into Memtest. Run it continuous for anywhere between 4-8 rounds of testing. Go take a shower, watch some TV, go make yourself some food. Come back and if it's all in the clear, you're golden.
> 
> Make sure your XMP is stable at 3600/16 through Memtest before you start going off and using the calculator to tweak your timings.



I used the Windows memory test because I read on some other sites it could determine if I have hardware issues (RAM), so I ran it just to be sure. The DRAM calculator came with a free memtest, although this is memtest6. I will get the memtest86 and do some testing. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## damric (Nov 15, 2019)

X.M.P. table is the problem. Those timings are for intel. Ryzen needs looser rcd, faw...use the calculator. If it passed qvl then they used looser timings.

Btw neo uses Hynix D die. Same as my ripjawsv. Got mine at 3333/14 rock solid stable.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 15, 2019)

damric said:


> X.M.P. table is the problem. Those timings are for intel. Ryzen needs looser rcd, faw...use the calculator. If it passed qvl then they used looser timings.
> 
> Btw neo uses Hynix D die. Same as my ripjawsv. Got mine at 3333/14 rock solid stable.



Provin is super green mem tweaker. He's really looking for plug and play, at least so I think.

So really, he'd be better at Cas 14 even at 3000mhz rather than Cas 16+ at 3200mhz. It's an entire 100mhz effective o.c. but gonna loose out on latency.

Not sure why he'd need to buy new sticks. I'd set 3000mhz manually, post it, test it, examine timings to benchmarks and have a nice day. (Opinion based comment)


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 15, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hey man. I just installed the G.Skill modules and they are looking great! I did a memory diagnostics test on Windows and this time I had no hardware problems. I've changed the XMP settings on and its running at 3600mhz and 1.35V.
> 
> I installed DRAM calculator, but I've got no idea what to do. I ran an easy test on membench and I don't know if the result is good or bad. Got any advice on this? Also, I've got memtest. How should I proceed?


Use RyzenMaster software to see all the specs that you are currently running.

200+ sec in that test is a bit slow. And 73ns latency is not ideal either for Ryzen. Also if there is something wrong this test gives errors too.
I believe your new modules are doing 3600 16-22-22-22-42 right? That’s a bit on the loose side. If you want to tweak it you could improve the performance. You need Ryzen DRAM calc for this. Now that your new sticks don’t complain like the previous, I bet you can do it.

First you need to set the first page with the system/ram specs. From “Processor” through “Motherboard”. Then click the purple button and then the green one. We I’ll take it from there.
To determine the memory type/rank you need the Thaiphoon software.
profile version = v1


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 15, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hey man. I just installed the G.Skill modules and they are looking great! I did a memory diagnostics test on Windows and this time I had no hardware problems. I've changed the XMP settings on and its running at 3600mhz and 1.35V.
> 
> I installed DRAM calculator, but I've got no idea what to do. I ran an easy test on membench and I don't know if the result is good or bad. Got any advice on this? Also, I've got memtest. How should I proceed?


Ok, as pointed out, you need to download Thaiphoon burner first to find out what memory ICs you have. Get the freeware version.


			Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website
		

Start it, hit Read and select on of your modules from the list.
Then you should see something like this.





What's important here is DRAM Components.
Manufacturer tells you who made the DRAM chips, in this case it's Hynix.
Part Number tells you what memory chips you have, in this case, it's CJR. This might not be entirely obvious to you, so maybe post a screen shot (Alt+Prt Scr with Taiphoon Burner being clicked on then Ctrl+V into your post).

Once those parts are know, you can start keying in data into the DRAM Calculator.





As you can see, I have selected a Ryzen 2 gen, as that's Ryzen 3000, Hynix CJR memory, V1 profile, memory rank 1 (chips on only one side of the modules), the speed I want to run them at, no need to touch BCLK, the amount of modules I have (4) and the type of motherboard chipset I have (X570).
Then hit R-XMP, it allows the DRAM Calculator to read the XMP settings.
Then hit Calculate SAFE to get safe settings or FAST for faster settings. Extreme might not work.
The screenshot above has the fast setting for my RAM, but I managed to run my modules at slightly tighter timings and lower Voltages, as I'm only at 1.37V.

The key ones to change are tCL (CAS), tRCDWR, tRCDRD, tRP, TRAS, tRC and tRFC. Apart from tRFC, all the other ones should be in order under advanced memory settings or something similar in your UEFI. The settings might be called something slightly different though.
Obviously, going beyond 3600MHz for the memory clock, you'd have to set the FCLK and Infinity Fabric speeds manually, but I doubt that's something you'll be playing with for now.
Just try lowering the mentioned settings to whatever the DRAM Calculator suggests on fast settings, if that's an option with your modules.
Normally you can still keep XMP enabled and then just tweak the settings.
You might also want to take a look at procODT, as it can help with stability. Likewise with Loadline calibration. That said, these should be fine on auto with your RAM at 3600MHz.

Some screenshots from my UEFI with the settings I've changed.














And the end result.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Normally you can still keep XMP enabled and then just tweak the settings.


For me every time I did this, latency was going down the toilet... I had to disable XMP when using the Calc settings, all or a part of them.
Probably have to do with the settings/timings that are not visible...

I'm missing 2 cores and 250MHz, so L1/2/3 not so fast...


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 26, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Use RyzenMaster software to see all the specs that you are currently running.
> 
> 200+ sec in that test is a bit slow. And 73ns latency is not ideal either for Ryzen. Also if there is something wrong this test gives errors too.
> I believe your new modules are doing 3600 16-22-22-22-42 right? That’s a bit on the loose side. If you want to tweak it you could improve the performance. You need Ryzen DRAM calc for this. Now that your new sticks don’t complain like the previous, I bet you can do it.
> ...



I just got back from my vacation; apologies for late reply. I posted the results for DRAM and what should I look for?



TheLostSwede said:


> Ok, as pointed out, you need to download Thaiphoon burner first to find out what memory ICs you have. Get the freeware version.
> 
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website
> ...



Thank you for the extensive reply man.

I did the typhoon result and entered the information afterwards in DRAM calculator on SAFE and FAST. Here are the results. What do you guys think? I have been running XMP for a couple of days and have had no issues with gaming or BSOD's.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 26, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> I just got back from my vacation; apologies for late reply. I posted the results for DRAM and what should I look for?
> 
> Thank you for the extensive reply man.
> 
> I did the typhoon result and entered the information afterwards in DRAM calculator on SAFE and FAST. Here are the results. What do you guys think? I have been running XMP for a couple of days and have had no issues with gaming or BSOD's.



I would look at setting the fast settings for sure, as that's a huge latency reduction. Not sure why G.Skill sells this RAM at such high latencies for Ryzen, but it's easy to solve.

Also, it might be worth looking if you get something decent at 3800MHz, as at least in theory, you should be able to run your RAM at the same speed as me. That said, the Infinity Fabric speed of your CPU might not go to 1900MHz, but 3733MHz is also an option you can test if 3800MHz doesn't work.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 29, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> d look at setting the fast settings for sure, as that's





TheLostSwede said:


> I would look at setting the fast settings for sure, as that's a huge latency reduction. Not sure why G.Skill sells this RAM at such high latencies for Ryzen, but it's easy to solve.
> 
> Also, it might be worth looking if you get something decent at 3800MHz, as at least in theory, you should be able to run your RAM at the same speed as me. That said, the Infinity Fabric speed of your CPU might not go to 1900MHz, but 3733MHz is also an option you can test if 3800MHz doesn't work.



Where can I see the latency reduction? Or is that just the difference between safe and fast?


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 29, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Where can I see the latency reduction? Or is that just the difference between safe and fast?


Speed increase(MHz) = mostly increases bandwidth(GB/s) and slightly decreases latency
Lower timings = mostly decreases latency and slightly increases bandwidth

You need something like AIDA memory benchmark to see the whatever gains before and after tweaking...


----------

